# Searching for old recording



## Rosemary (Dec 15, 2013)

I am looking for information that could help me locate an old recording of German Renaissance Christmas music. I inherited a box of cassette tapes, including ones that are home copies of official recordings, and this was one of them. I've lost the cassette but want to buy the recording on Amazon if it ever becomes available. The pieces were mostly standards from the German Ren. repertoire, including Von Himmel Hoch & Est is Ein Rose. They were performed by what sounded like an male adult choir, children's choir & recorder consort. The tape label only read "Renaissance Christmas" (thanks, Uncle Ed). Other cassettes in the box are from the early 1990s, so this recording is at least that old, but it sounds much older. 

It's not these; I have them already:

Renaissance Choral Music for Christmas Musicians: N.C.R.V. Vocaal Ensemble, Hilversum. Voorberg: Cond. Kaufbeurer Martinsfinken: Hahn: Cond. Neidersac 

Michael Praetorius: Christmas Motets & Chorale Concertos - Hassler Consort 

I'd welcome any information or leads! And many thanks!


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a record on the Claves label called Alte Deutsche Weinachtslieder with Ernst Haefliger and Concilium musicum under Paul Angerer. Includes "Von Himmel Hoch...).

Claves D 8404, from 1984.

Best I can do.


----------

